# Ausgabe in OpenOffice Calc oder pdf



## aexl (15. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich arbeite gerade an einem Java-Programm, das als Output mehrere kleine Tabellen erzeugt. Diese sollen dann zweispaltig auf ein Papier gedruckt werden können.
Ideal wäre, wenn ich meinen Output in eine Datei schreiben kann, die ich dann problemlos mit OpenOffice Calc importieren könnte, so dass die Formatierung auf Anhieb stimmt.
Nur wie mach ich das? Habt ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps, Links, Anregungen, was es für geeignete Output-Formate gibt und wie ich diese am besten mit meinem Programm generiere?

Gruss aexl


----------



## Der Müde Joe (15. Jul 2009)

Apache POI - Java API To Access Microsoft Format Files
kann das wahrscheinlich..
und PDF:
iText, a Free Java-PDF Library: Home Page

Gibt vielleicht noch mehr..weiss sicher jemand..


----------



## musiKk (16. Jul 2009)

Für OpenOffice.org ist wohl das geeignet. POI ist da sicher die falsche Wahl, da das nur für Microsoft-Formate gedacht ist.

Für Print halte ich aber PDF noch für die beste Wahl. Wenn es ganz fancy sein soll, könnte ich mir noch einen LaTeX-Generator vorstellen, der entsprechenden Code erzeugt aus dem dann ein PDF erstellt wird, aber das ist sicher zu aufwändig.


----------



## aexl (17. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ok, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dieses iText scheint eine nette Sache zu sein, wenn man PDFs erzeugen möchte.

Um OpenOffice-Datein zu erstellen scheint dieses odf4f/odfdom geeignet zu sein. Werde es mir mal anschauen. Die OpenOffice-Ausgabe hat halt den Vorteil, dass diese Tabellen im Nachhinein bei Bedarf noch von Hand relativ einfach überarbeitet werden können.
Die Idee, ein LaTeX-File zu erstellen hatte ich auch... Das Problem ist halt einfach, dass das editieren für einen "Standard-Benutzer" recht schwierig ist und dass die Datei noch kompiliert werden muss...

Gruss aexl


----------

